

The Daily Show: “My Stalker Just Grunted On My Twitter” - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/03/the-daily-show-my-stalker-just-grunted-on-my-twitter/

======
redrobot5050
I love how they sum it up: The media is in love with twitter not because its
good, but because its "new" and "hip".

Basically sums up Twitter in 140 characters.

Twittering is what happens while Life is passing you by.

~~~
endtime
Well, I think the thing that is "good" (vs. just new or hip, which is
certainly part of it) about Twitter is that it combines the self-centeredness
of blogging with the laziness of a 140 character limit. Now one can broadcast
oneself to the uninterested masses without even having to come up with
anything to say. I think it's crap, but I also think that as long as people
are starved for attention it's crap that isn't going away.

That said, Shaq is amusing: <http://twitter.com/THE_REAL_SHAQ>

~~~
DenisM
You say it like it's a bad thing. Obviously this is something people want,
right?

~~~
endtime
Well, I don't think it's either good or bad in a moral sense. As you say,
people want it, so in a sense that makes it good. But it also has a very low
signal:noise ratio, which, in a sense, makes it bad.

I don't have a problem with it, it's not like it hurts anything, I just think
that it generally appeals to people interested in it for marketing/PR purposes
or to people with insecurities. Neither of these purposes strikes me as
especially noble.

~~~
DenisM
When you hug a fmaily memenber, what is the signal/noise ratio? What people
fail to realize about twitter is that it's not about information, it's about
sense of beling involved in someone's life. _Sense_ being the keyword. When
it's mutual it's just a digital stand-in for a hug and a family small-talk.

------
josefresco
And I thought I was the only one on Grunter.

------
LurkingGrue
I Just had to twitter about this video and this comment.

